# Copper BT HM X Red Copper BT HM



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi again! So here is my most recent spawn. The pair is from GreatBettas on AB. Spawned in a 5 gallon, 82*F, with Black Water Abstract, floating plants and bubble wrap. 

They just hatched on Saturday 9/1/12, free swimming 9/3/12 and are eating bbs like little champs. I'll try to keep you guys updated regularly as long as school/work allows it. Stay tuned 

The proud parents:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

The parents all look wonderful!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice parents! They fry should be wonderful.


----------



## rebobinar (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow - those parents are beautiful! I think copper might be my favorite betta color.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks-I have high hopes for these two  The fry are doing well this morning. I haven't managed to guess a fry count yet but I'm really hoping for a small spawn. I'd rather have a whole bunch of small spawns than 1-2 100+ spawns like last year...

Copper is most definitely my favorite color-especially copper marble. And I LOVE coppers monsters (white head).


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

These little guys are still going strong. They are finally large enough for my roommates to see lol 1/4" or so.


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, I love that copper  Good luck with the little ones.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

What is BT?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The parents are beautiful!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys 

marktrc- BT refers to the butterfly pattern (white edges to fins).


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> marktrc- BT refers to the butterfly pattern (white edges to fins).


Ah ok Ty. I usually see BF but it's good to know that BT is butterfly too.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

The silver fins on that male make me want to drool. Are you going to be selling any of the fry?


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

That copper is AMAZING! Colour me envious! Here I thought I was most attracted to the eye popping colours, but wow!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Marktrc- No worries, most people use BF and I try to also but for some reason I always end up putting "BT" instead. I'm trying to change that habit lol

Laynisample- I will be selling most of the fry-just keeping the ones that fit into my breeding plans!

Harleraven- haha I'm weird- Copper has always been my favorite. Especially Copper marbles with some red  but I'm also breeding blues atm. Or hoping to anyway lol I plan to cross a copper and a royal blue to get a range of blues/greens/coppers. Exciting stuff


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be waiting in the wings to see what comes up for sale...I might just have to buy some.


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

How are the fry coming along?


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Any update?


----------

